# North Wales for May bank hol - advice please



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi All,

We are hoping to tour North Wales over the next bank hol weekend (2 weeks time!).

I managed to book a space for the Friday night at Shawsmead CC site, Aberaeron. This is about as far as we can get after work on a Friday.

We are then going to head up the coast road on Saturday but unsure where/when to stop. I was thinking about maybe Barmouth but SWMBO doesn't think this is far enough and im now tending to agree with her. 


The first place we would really like to explore is Caernarfon which I imagine is around 3 hours from Aberaeron so this is no problem for Saturday morning. I tried Coed Helen CC site but they are full. Also no hardstanding which I think is an essential. Can anyone suggest a nice site around Caernarfon, would be great to be within walking distance but not essential. 

We are thinking that Caernarfon is fairly central to explore Bangor and parts of Anglesey on the Sunday before heading home on Monday.

Im not very experienced with these areas though so I would be grateful for some advice, maybe stay on Anglesey Sunday night instead?

This will be our first proper holiday for this year and we can't wait to explore some of North Wales.

Thanks
Ian


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi we have just booked on Woodlands Caravan Park at Harlech.
Dont know if that is far enough for you cos it is not a massive distance from Barmouth but could be helpful.

There is a site somebody on this forum (Grizzly I think) posted about called "available pitch" you could try that to see if there is any availability in the area you want.

We usually use UK Campsites.co.uk to find sites because it has a map search availability and reviews but it does not tell you about availability. You may struggle cos its bank holiday weekend.

Good luck in your search - may see you at Harlech    

Milly


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Not within walking distance but there is a site called Dinas Dinlle, about 7 miles out , head towards the airport. Small aircraft and not at all intrusive. they are certaily not the cheapest on a bank hol, and may have a restriction on booking for a min of 3 days - worth a look. They are part of the thornley leisure group. They have a pool, club house, and 5 min wlak to a beach which is pebble but once the tide is out it is fab and sandy.

Also try Coed Helen on the day/day before, they may have a cancellation, grass shouldn't be too bad as so far it hasn't rained since 2nd week of Easter so ground should be hard, unless it rains solidly for the next 2 weeks(which of course is very possible). Also you can park for free close by(if you stay out of town) head towards Coed Helen is on your left don't turn into the lane go to the right and follow the road around and there are parking spaces just by the sea wall and a quick walk across the bridge. it is sign posted Saron.

I'm afraid they are the only sites in the area I have had experience of.

Barmouth - very nice, very close to the sea - just a short walk through the site, is Hendre Mynach - they have just recently changed hands and the prices have risen steeply. Tried for the 2nd week of Easter and was quote £29.00 as high season and £20 when not high season. The previous owner used to give discount for CC members. Lovely walk along the beach/prom which is about 20 mins to centre of town. Fab fish and chips at the chip shop on your right, coming from the sea, as you cross over the railway. The railway does pass the site with trains - only 2 carriages, every 2-4 hourly. Lots of hard standing.

both are googleable.

Good luck

regards

Karen


----------



## jimmyd0g (Oct 22, 2009)

There is Cwm Cadnant which is within walking distance of Caernarfon centre (approx 1/2 mile). They do have their own website but I'm not sure how to attach the link on here. It's only a smallish site, but does have some hardstanding. Facilities were adequate for a short stay. We only stayed one night (we had business to do in the area) but normally the owners expect a minimum of two nights.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi
Between Barmouth and Harlech is a village called LLanbedre.As you drive up the coast from Barmouth,after about 3 miles start looking down towards the sea,and you will see an airfield,(,its closed) you are now close to Llanbedre. Enter the village down a slope,church yard on right,be prepared to turn LEFT,you will see a narrow bridge in front of you,TURN LEFT just before the bridge,i would use a good swing to get around,as cars park up just around the corner.You should now be heading for Shell Island (*** Moccras??) or RAE Llanbedre,keep going along this road,(be carefull) and you will come to a railway X,go over the x'ing,first field on the left is Robins,it is used as an overspill at Bank hols,pitch in there if there is room. To get to Robins house,walk across the road in direction of airfield approx 100YARDS! lol,and a little lane appears on the right,go down there,and R's house is the middle one of the three.
If your m/h is smallish,you can drive down this lane,(bags of room to turn around at bottom) as he has a site on his land,but that may be full. 
We have allways stopped at Mrs Evans at number three,but she only has parking on her land down the lane,and as said before its for smaller M/h's, but,its not 50YARDS! lol from the road,so a bit of "Walking the course" would tell you if you could manage it.
You can say Jennifer and Ted from Derbyshire told you about them,(then duck lol)
If you have LOADS A MONEY,you can keep going on,past the airfield,across the causway,onto SHELL ISLAND,this is super,but will probably be full and will not be cheap,but has the lot,super. You can get it up on t'in t'net.
Have fun been going over 18yrs to Mrs Evans,caravans are not allowed on the Island,M/homes yes
Jented n Fleabag.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Avoid shelll Island on an BH if you can, full of people!!! And some not so nice!

Karen


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Riverside Camping is a nice quite site about 2 miles outside Caernarfon on the Llanberis road . They have a few hardstandings but grass was fine when we were there even though we had rain every day. The facilities were good and clean. The bus to Caernarfon/Llanberis will pick up and drop you off at the site entrance. I can recommend the Sopna Indian restaurant just up the road who will deliver to the site. 
Riverside

Lesley


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Only a suggestion as a possible alternative..
There is a big victorian extravaganza event at Llandudno that weekend... We went last year and had a great time...
The Motorcaravvaners club are doing a rally at Rhyl ( most people then train in to Llandudno).. Parking is on the beach front...

Victorian link

MCC rally


----------



## LongGone (Sep 5, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> Avoid shelll Island on an BH if you can, full of people!!! And some not so nice!
> 
> Karen


Our kids spent all their holidays on Shell island till they were 14-15. Now take our only grandchild (8 year old Liza). She loves the place as we still do (68 and 73). We'll be there for may BH. Never, never had a bad experience, unless you count the storm that sank all the Fastnet racing yachts in a mighty storm. We had a "Campavan" Trailer tent then and it was one of very few things still standing next day. Motorhomes are supposed to put up a tent, Safari Room, Drive Away awning etc though because planning stipulates sleeping under canvas. You will like it though, especially if you have children. You only need ring to see if there is room (40 years and never turned away) and we find the rates are cheap. Only downside is you can't use your Generator.(nNever thought to check when I bought it) I've fitted a big alternator and run the motor for a bit, with the roof solar we manage nicely. Remember to check the time of tides (road is covered at different times). Used to drive the car through while still partly covered, but being salt water we desist with the MH.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

One thought: we toured North Wales over Easter without booking a single site - and found plenty with space to take us. 

We loved Wern Farm in the Conwy Valley, got ripped off at £30 a night for a farm field with rubbish facilities but a wonderful view at Lligwy on Anglesey, enjoyed a CC site near Benllech on Anglesey, and spent a hair-raising but ultimately quite fun night being rocked by gale-force winds on the Shoreside Camping site in Rhosneigr.

All in all we had a great time, moving on when we felt like it and staying put as the notion took us. That's what motorhoming is all about to us, so we endeavour NOT to pre-book anything other than the first night's stop.

Incidentally, on the way back to Wiltshire we spotted an absolute gem of a C&CC Hideaway site just outside Much Wenlock. Minimal facilities, but what a lovely place in the middle of delightful countryside.


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the replies!!

Have called somes sites that seem in a good location with decent facilities, most of which were full  , even tried a couple of cl's which were all full as well 8O 

A couple of sites that were a bit further out did have space but insisted on 3 nights minimum booking!! I also couldn't get over the prices. We stayed at a site in St Ives, Cornwall for 3 nights in the summer, serviced pitch and the site was stunning with every facility you could imagine. Even in the peak of the summer we paid £27. Some of these sites in North Wales are charging upto £37 and they are just fields with hook up. With a garden project on the go at the moment we cant justify £37 a night for a space in a field. We have always said that the van stays in storage for bank hol but thought we would make an exception for this year but after ringing a few sites I can see why we now dont do bank hols. 

We are still definitely going to visit North Wales but not on a Bank holiday!

Thanks again to everyone for the replies. Have taken note of all the sites mentioned.

Ian


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Caggsie said:


> Not within walking distance but there is a site called Dinas Dinlle, about 7 miles out , head towards the airport. Small aircraft and not at all intrusive. they are certaily not the cheapest on a bank hol, and may have a restriction on booking for a min of 3 days - worth a look. They are part of the thornley leisure group. They have a pool, club house, and 5 min wlak to a beach which is pebble but once the tide is out it is fab and sandy.
> 
> Also try Coed Helen on the day/day before, they may have a cancellation, grass shouldn't be too bad as so far it hasn't rained since 2nd week of Easter so ground should be hard, unless it rains solidly for the next 2 weeks(which of course is very possible). Also you can park for free close by(if you stay out of town) head towards Coed Helen is on your left don't turn into the lane go to the right and follow the road around and there are parking spaces just by the sea wall and a quick walk across the bridge. it is sign posted Saron.
> 
> ...


Don`t bother with Dinas Dinlle, stayed one night as a stop over charged us £34, pool out of action (well it was sept) and no hot water for washing up at 9pm. No shop on site and not much locally unless you want a bucket and spade.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

First off I’ve got to admit I know the area well so I personally wouldn’t bother booking into any site, loads of wildcamping sites if you’re brave enough to take a chance. Aberaeron is a lovely place with a nice Cornwall feel to it all , try the Harbourmasters Hotel for a top class gastro pub meal and pint. 
Aberdaron is about 2.5 hrs from Caernarfon along a very scenic route, why not break it up with a tour around Aberystwyth (University Town and loads of nice cafe’s and prom walks ). Caernarfon is not my favourite place but the castle is worth a visit as is a walk along the Menai Straits .
If you’re going to Anglesey go to Beaumaris with reputedly the most perfectly built castle in the UK and don’t forget to cross over Telfords Bridge for a view to die for.


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

I recommend Dinas dinille (not the camp site) but the"" free"" on the beach bays. :lol: :lol: :lol: FREE


----------

